# Our Camping Season Is Over! Sob!



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

It is with much regret this past weekend we parked the Outback and cleaned her out. Everything is done for long-term storage except winterizing the water systems. Would really like to get out a couple of times yet this fall but we are just too d#*n busy. Another one our kids is getting married in October and DW is making the dresses for the bride and the bridesmaids(sp?) and a zillion other related arrangements. I have about a dozen honey-do list things to do and duck hunting season starts next week! So many ducks, so little time. We are really glad we purchased the Outback and had many great trips this year and hopefully for years to come.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

merlotman,

Sorry to hear about "parking" your Outback for the season. That's just one more thing I like about Texas.....long camping season!!









BTW, good luck with the wedding plans.

Mark


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear about winter storage, but please harvest some ducks for me!!!!!

Good luck this year!

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I hear you. My camping was cut short by lack of vacation days.

Well, I'm banking them for winter vacation.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Its sad to put the Outback away for the season.
But just think about next season and the fun you'll have.

Don


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

merlotman action

that's a big bummer having to park the outback so soon








good luck w/ duck season, i have to wait until the 3rd week of october, and i am going to be in the begining stages of a major remodel of our house by then. according to the cal waterfowl assc. we are in for a banner year for ducks, esp greenheads









darrel


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Alas,
another adventure cut short. We really are hating to think of doing winterizing, prolonging as long as we can. Of course, being in North Alabama we still have a bit to go but it still seems time is running out


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Hmmm....down here in Austin our camping season is just kicking into full gear!!!









::atiently waiting for temps to drop into the 80s:::


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Roger & Katie,

Sorry to hear about the end of your camping season.









But all is not lost! This is only the beginning of the mod season! Play your cards right and you will be Outbcking year round... In one form or another.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I feel your pain









Seems like the winter is very long and the camping season flies by.

Here it is September already, the kids are back at school and there's only two trips left for us. We had a great summer and it's a bummer to see it almost over.

Mike


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Should I keep Outback-ing or support my daughter's weekend cheerleading habit. It's a tough decision but I will be spending some nice fall weekends in the grandstand instead of the Outback.

If our kids only understood the sacrafices we make for them!!!

Looks like we may get one more trip after the football season. Good Grief.


----------



## Skipper (Aug 23, 2005)

Gosh you guys down south don't know how good you have it. Here in Alberta we have already had frost (added insult after a short, cool, rainy summer). Our seasonal campground has the water on for 3 more days then the power is off at the end of the month. Everyone has already packed up and winterized their RV's until we all meet again on the May long weekend. After 8 months of storage, opening up the trailer feels like Christmas, it's like "Wow, I forgot I had this or that, or Oh I remember when we bought that!). I can't wait for hubby to semi retire then we will be able to join our snowbird friends who winter down in Arizona and maybe get to meet a few of the folks on this forum.

Anne


----------



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea, we're done too. Kids started school and my days off are m/t's. Since our weekends don't coincide, we're done for the year. That's too bad.


----------



## geeserteg (Jul 1, 2005)

proffsionl said:


> Hmmm....down here in Austin our camping season is just kicking into full gear!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya.... Fall is the best time to camp!


----------

